# Wraithlord weapon options



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

What do u give your wraithlords?

I have already converted my 2 old models to have brightlance/EML for tank hunting purposes. I wanna equip the new one with the wraithsword because it looks cool, but what weapon would be best to give him. Its probably Brightlance aswell, due to his bs4 but what do u lot think?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd definitely go for single-shot weapons on it, just because it's BS4. Bright Lance and the wraithsword sounds like a good combo to me. Great all-rounder, especially if you just leave the arm-mounted weapons as shuriken catapults.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

I say keep Wraithlords in the antiarmour category. Unlike the rest of the Eldar's antitank units, the Wraithlord can last. And I'm still not sold on the wraithsword for being worth it. 10 points to reroll 2(3) attacks. Eh. The Lance/EML combo is always tasty, and I'm a big fan of Shuriken Cannons, so a Shuriken Cannon and a Scatter Laser could work if you want to go against the grain and make the Lord anti-infantry.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The wraithsword is just kind of cool from a modelling standpoint. I'd take it for that reason alone. But on a more practical note, it does help it in close combat by making sure you get a couple hits. The wraithlord is no pushover in close combat thanks to being T8, and in dense terrain (which, IMO, is the best variety) it'll probably see some close combat.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah i want to find a reason for the sword because it look cool 

Some would argue that the WL is a good place to put a starcannon, as the extra bs will help get those hits now it only has 2 shots. I'm not one of those, but just throwing it out there


----------



## Jeepfreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmm.. I'd be tempted to see what the wraithlord would do with either a SL or SC would do. Have him fire the SL and then assault. Hmm..

And yes.. it does look wicked from a modelling standpoint.


----------



## Deadshane (Dec 29, 2006)

Brightlance/EML is the combo I'd use, of course the Brightlance/Wraithsword deserves honorable mention.

The reason why the wraithsword is sort of worth it isnt for its close combat ability against troopers neccessarily. Its better against armour. In effect giving the wraithlord up to 6 attacks against a fast moving target or skimmer.

In an example, assuming your wraithlord charges a fast moving Land Raider. Attacking 3 times needing 6's and missing 3 times. Now you get your RR's on average you should hit the tank at least once, and thats a str 10 monstrous creature hitting it....=pen.

You get the same advantages against troopers but its still only 3 hits, not enough to make a large enough dent in a large squad...maybe with an Avatar or other hth squad he's good for # of models, I dunno.

Just seems to me like the wraithlord with the sword is STILL a tank hunter. The sword just allows him to slice thru tanks easier....VOLTRON style!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Very good point you have there, you've convinced me to stick with the sword . Maybe he would work well now with a large unit of scorpians. using the WL as the units anti-tank contingent.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Brightlanec and Wraithsword. Brightlance because he's BS4. Wraightsword because he's gonna get swamped by marine units that have a powerfist. The wraithsword helps ensure you get through that unit faster and avoid the danger.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Brightlance is still needed on the wraithlord, unless you go mechanised then i think 2 is always a good choice for 1500pt games. The sword isn't great, but it looks lush and its not too expensive so go for for


----------



## DireAvenger (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah i like the lance eml combo myself, and when i made mine i illegally put the sword on to just cuz i like it but never use it. 

tourney ppl dont like that too much


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Depends on what you're using him for of course but I am inclined toward the wraithsword eml combo. He runs a tag team with the Avatar to tear through assault squads that get too close to the 20 pathfinders and uses the EML as an all purpose weapon against armor and infantry. I like the EML over the BL because of cost and its versitility. The list includes 2 Fireprisms and a ten man Firedragon squad so anti-tank is pretty well covered. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Farseer Ryan (Jan 25, 2007)

plz the wraithsword is a joke. you have like 3 attacks in CC why waste the points to try and Rerole them. All you really need is a Brightlance/EML and a scatterlaser to do some real damage and have your enemies run in terror.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

I wouldn't call it a joke, although I'm not sold on the Wraithsword. I prefer the EML and Brightlance. I use Eldrad that moves closely with the WL and Guide and Fortune can make this a nasty bugger.

Now that I've played with the new codex a bit, I'm starting to think fielding two Wraithlords may be the way to go. I've had problems trying to hide all the vehicles and the Falcons are so expensive to not shoot half the game. 

I'm looking at the following for HS:

WL w/ EML/Brightlance
WL w/ Starcannon/Scatterlaser
Falcon tooled up (carries Fire Dragons- this has become my no brainer choice for the new codex)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Thats the main reason i field wraithlords. The tanks, can be easily stopped from firing just by scoring glances, and are difficult to hide when your fielding many And they are one thing that actually has a decent chance of hitting because of the BS of 4.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

The wraithsword is anything but a joke. I charged a Carnifex and the sword gave me the ability to take it down on my 4 attacks. BL and Sword are the combo I've used and have been great.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> The wraithsword is anything but a joke. I charged a Carnifex and the sword gave me the ability to take it down on my 4 attacks. BL and Sword are the combo I've used and have been great.


Er, don't you mean 3 attacks?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, probably  it was off the top of my head and I knew I killed it. Needless to say the sword helped alot  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Problem being with the sword is that those points you pay essentially push the Wraithlord into a combat stance, and that's never a good thing with wraithsight in mind. T3 is so incredibly easy to kill, so you'd be hard-pressed to have the Farseer + spiritseer warlocks survive a round of bolter fire. The other disadvantage is that the Wraithlord moves at a mindblowing 6" a turn. It's the same reason why the Avatar fails to be super awesome. He's got all this potential, but unless your opponent helps you by beelining it straight into a combat they're sure to fail, meh. BS 4 is far more impressive than WS 4. The other problem is that since the Wraithlord has so few attacks, chances are he'll get charged by a bigger squad to tie him up so he can't do any real damage. Sure, that squad will probably die, but that saves the armour. 

I still stand by my original idea that Wraithlords are best to sit at the 12" line and go to town shooting. Most effective points/damage ratio, in my opinion.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

Sarigar said:


> Now that I've played with the new codex a bit, I'm starting to think fielding two Wraithlords may be the way to go. I've had problems trying to hide all the vehicles and the Falcons are so expensive to not shoot half the game.
> 
> I'm looking at the following for HS:
> 
> ...


I like the 2 WL with EML/BL and Eldrad ...it works well

The other thing to think of HS is 2xWalkers with 2xScatter Lasers..thats 16 shots which you could guide with Eldrad



:wink:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, and warwalkers are pretty cheap to boot  fragile, but throw out some real firepower


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

The wraithsword format is beneficial if you give them no real choice but to beeline it toward your lines. If you are using a strong, static firepower line augmented by specialized units in falcons, the wraithlord can stand back and shoot with whatever shooty weapon you give him but act primarily as a counetr assault unit. He can be tied up all game by an assault unti sure, but if that's what you've specifically designed him to do, then that's not a problem. The wraithsword keeps him cheaper, since you know full well most enemies are going to be trying to kill him no matter what he has.

I fully admit that the BL/EML combo is the best all around wraithlord set up, but if you are planning on using him as a counter assault unit, I think the wraithsword is worth it. It will allow him to carve through squads faster, and if assaulting with the avatar simultaniously, they should cause some very solid damage to whatever they hit. If the enemy is so daunted by your duo that they won't appraoch you lines, then they are going to get shot to pieces.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I would never take him without any shooting weapon, afterall why try to kill him if he's just standing around trying to look pretty with his new sword, swishing it around in the air. Most weapon you could give him have there uses, and he is still probably the best answer eldar have to infiltrate/spped chaos lords, spacewolf scout rear charges, heftly non runed daemonprinces etc.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

In cityfight style games, I run 3 Warwalkers w/ Scatterlaser/Shuriken Cannon. On the smaller table and dense terrain, it's the best shooting I can get for 150 points.


----------

